# Shot a few Friday!



## S Adams (Jun 2, 2013)

Shot a few Friday!


----------



## BigSwole (Jun 3, 2013)

Good shooting!


----------



## huntindogs (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Raylander (Jun 3, 2013)

Yessir!


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jun 4, 2013)

looks like Hartwell. I shot some there this weekend had a problem with them coming off so I turned up the poundage on my bow hope it solved the problem.


----------



## S Adams (Jun 8, 2013)

ihuntcatahoula said:


> looks like Hartwell. I shot some there this weekend had a problem with them coming off so I turned up the poundage on my bow hope it solved the problem.



This was at West Point! What kind of tip?


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jun 8, 2013)

3 blade grapple. Fish were around 4 feet so I just assumed not enough penetration.


----------



## S Adams (Jun 9, 2013)

We are going to start Using muzzy or inner lock pro point for carp and use the three blade grapple for gar and bigger fish!


----------



## Djtrout81 (Jun 9, 2013)

Newb question but you eat all that u shoot right?


----------



## S Adams (Jun 9, 2013)

Djtrout81 said:


> Newb question but you eat all that u shoot right?



We eat some and some go in food plots!


----------

